# Covering 1960's 9x9 vinyl tile with self leveling cement? Suspect asbestos



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Why would you even want to?
Unless someone's trying to sand or grind it, it's not doing any harm.
You can not even leave self leveling as a finished floor.
Makes you feel better just go over it with vinyl, engineered flooring, carpet ECT.


----------



## vestaviascott (Mar 7, 2009)

joecaption said:


> Why would you even want to?


Because its 50 years old and butt ass ugly.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Jifset and Linewebers liquid latex is used for that application---however,it is to soft for a finished floor and must be covered with carpet,tile or other wear surface.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

as a h/o-diy'er, you can remove it yourself w/o much worry about asbestos regs which effect contractors,,, for disposal,,, dble-bag it & put it out w/trash :wink: contractors have much MORE stringent regs incl licensing, pers prot equip, negative pressure enclosures, etc :furious:

i like mike's post - never heard of those mtls - thanks, mike :thumbsup:


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

vestaviascott said:


> *Because its 50 years old and butt ass ugly*.


Ayuh,.... So leave it alone, 'n cover it where it is, with whatever ya wanta see, 'n walk on,....


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

stadry said:


> as a h/o-diy'er, you can remove it yourself w/o much worry about asbestos regs which effect contractors,,, for disposal,,, dble-bag it & put it out w/trash :wink: contractors have much MORE stringent regs incl licensing, pers prot equip, negative pressure enclosures, etc :furious: i like mike's post - never heard of those mtls - thanks, mike :thumbsup:



Not in my State. While I might stupidly remove it, I still need to dispose of it properly. Throwing asbestos in the trash is not legal here. All of our trash goes to a trash to energy plant. I am sure that all those living downwind of the plant would just love to inhale that asbestos.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

what state ? in ga & sc, its a landfill item IF dble bagg'd


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Same in Illinois--double bag it and send it to a landfill---


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

last i knew, mike, 1 doesn't even have to identify bag's contents


----------



## vestaviascott (Mar 7, 2009)

Since posting this, I have had an opportunity to consult with a few contractors on this project. To answer my question, and anyone else who may have similar needs, the expected cost for layering up a concrete floor is about half of what it would take to lay new wood floors.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

what you describe is called an ' unbonded conc overlay ',,, unsure why luan's needed as 6mil sheeting's sufficient - that or 15# roofing felt :thumbsup: 2" would req more contraction jnts than normal in a 4" but conc faces higher tension issues resulting in more random cracking - good luck !


----------



## vestaviascott (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks Stadry. I'm concerned with having to raise the floor in the first place. For example, what happens to the baseboards? I can just remove them and concrete up over the wallboard, them place them back onto the wallboard above the new concrete?

Also, in the basement bathroom, I suppose I'd have to remove the toilet and extend the sewer pipe collar to clear the new floor height? Don't want to have to remove the bathtub, just concrete right up to it?

I'm still not certain I have all the information. More questions to ask.


----------



## vestaviascott (Mar 7, 2009)

The more I think about it the more sense it makes just to pay an abatement company to remove the 9x9 tiles and mastik underlay. I can then refinish the concrete or stain it for a consistent flooring across the entire basement, including bathroom.

Another option I may consider would be epoxy painting over the tiles.


----------



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

vestaviascott said:


> Another option I may consider would be epoxy painting over the tiles.


 Painting over the tiles or any other service you walk on is not a good idea. The paint is going to wear away no matter what type use and just become a maintenance issue quite rapidly.


----------



## vestaviascott (Mar 7, 2009)

I've asked seller for a credit to take care of the asbestos issues as part of the inspection contingencies. I'm planning on using the credit to either have the asbestos removed or to encapsulate it with Home Depot's "Allure" vinyl tile planks.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

'dell's right - no paint is traffic resistant


----------



## vestaviascott (Mar 7, 2009)

stadry said:


> 'dell's right - no paint is traffic resistant


Agreed. Paint encapsulation is not an option. I believe the "allure" vinyl tile encapsulation is the best option for this purpose.


----------

